# Where are you from?



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

Identify the region you most identify with (I realize this is a little N America, EU biased but so is the community)


San Diego for me.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I voted U.S. Midwest because that is where I was born and raised and will return and where my heart still is, but I currently live in the U.S. West Coast.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Corsica.....


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Pluto. I like it there, everyone thinks like i do.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

West Side!


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

I consider Germany to be located in Central Europe but I voted Western Europe for the sake of the poll.


----------



## Deezzee (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm from Singapore, so I voted Southeast Asia.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Cold New England. Except it's not cold right now. It's fifty five degrees outside and it's almost December.

DAMN YOU, Global Warming!!


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm from the Midwest, Missouri to be exact and mostly Eastern as well. My heart is definitely in New York on the East Coast though. xD


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Eastern Europe, more specifically Southeastern Europe.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Western European. British.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

*California* here: just about an hour outside of Los Angeles


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Falhalterra said:


> I'm from the Midwest, Missouri to be exact and mostly Eastern as well. My heart is definitely in New York on the East Coast though. xD


I'm in Missouri too!!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

East Texas blegh...


----------



## simonor (Nov 26, 2011)

I live in Norway, looking over the world, laughing.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Northern Ireland.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Now how did I predict that a neighbour of the US with >30 million people wouldn't be on the list?


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm from Australia.
And no, I don't ride around in kangaroo pouches. Sheesh.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

This is very amero-centric... forgot your northern neighbours again eh?


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

South Eastern Australia,in the State of Victoria.I live in Geelong about 102 miles or 62 kms from the capital city Melbourne.Geelong is situated on a bay and was almost chosen to be Victoria's capital city over Melbourne.It has everything one needs to enjoy life.Not too big although rapidly expanding and bushland/farmland and beaches less than an hours drive from where I am.Ever heard of "Bells Beach",one of the best surf spots in the world.Well that is in my little corner of the world and I feel so blessed to be living where I am.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

The absense of Canada has already been mentioned (very embarrasing). 
However, that's not all. North Africa is missing. You could group it with the Middle East.
New Zealand and the South Pacific is missing. It would fit fine with Australia as Oceania. Australia doesn't fit in with SEAsia, anyway.
NEAsia should be mentioned separately.
While Puerto Rico and USVI could be considered part of USA, the rest of the Caribbean can't, nor is it, maybe except The Dominican Republic and Cuba, a part of Latin America. Guyana, Guiane Francaise, Surinam, and Belize are not Latin American countries.
As for the Caucasian republics and the rest of West Asia - you could put them together with the Middle East.

As for where I'm from... see my signature!


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

These are good points. I can't edit the options though. 

I thought U.S. West Coast would make up the majority, guess I am wrong ^^


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm from Eastern Canada, so I just said U.S.
always forgetting about us Canadians. </3


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

Northeastern U.S. Specifically good ol' Massachusetts


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm also from yesterday and tomorrow.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Gotham.
Totally legit, yo.


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

West coast of the United States


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I am from Florida. Would that be the South or the West Coast?


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> I am from Florida. Would that be the South or the West Coast?


I mean East Coast... although I am actually on the West Coast of Florida.


----------



## blkrbt (Oct 29, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> I mean East Coast... although I am actually on the West Coast of Florida.


Probably just best to describe it as you would to someone from the west coast. 
Technically speaking, you are from both... Congrats =D

East Coast of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Southern United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

blkrbt said:


> Probably just best to describe it as you would to someone from the west coast.
> Technically speaking, you are from both... Congrats =D


A southerner with an East Coast state of mind and a West Coast (most California) lifestyle. :kitteh: 
I'm also half-Hispanic. 

Maybe I should excuse myself from the poll :happy:


----------



## blkrbt (Oct 29, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> A southerner with an East Coast state of mind and a West Coast (most California) lifestyle. :kitteh:
> I'm also half-Hispanic.
> 
> Maybe I should excuse myself from the poll :happy:


lol... I think you just described the three bits of FL
Clearly the OP should have considered a separate selection for Florida
Everyone in the south knows that its .30% Hicks .31% Ret NYers .30% Latin America and .09% Alligators that eat your face.


----------



## kahaliya (Nov 11, 2011)

none of the above!!!!! it's always forgotten about! it's part of the u.s. verrrrry far north usually shown at the bottom of an u.s. map away from all the other countries except for hawaii! *sigh*... I'm from Alaska which isn't there... btw Alasakans do feel annoyed when maps do that (or when people say they're not part of the U.S.)

very far eastern asia maybe?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm from England.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I picked Latin America cause it was the closest but I am actually from the Caribbean.


----------



## a piece of paper (Jan 26, 2012)

Finland  Am I the only one? *sigh*


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Just south of the Chi


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

@kahaliya I would consider that west coast


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

I like how the poll broken down Europe into those sub-sections, that's kind of like candy to me.


----------



## Jason Chan (Jan 20, 2012)

HONG KONG here

I think we are part of East Asia (China + Taiwan + S Korea + Japan) rather than Southeast Asia
But I have been given no choice so I voted Southeast Asia


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm originally from the Chicago suburbs but I have been living near St Louis the past couple years.


----------



## EdR (May 4, 2012)

I was raised on the golden isles of Coney and Long, but since college (1973) I have led a peripatetic life, residing in seven different states for at least two years.

My current, and probable final home, is outside Reading, PA. Even with all time and travels that have passed, a big part of me still considers myself to be a NY'er, undoubtedly strongly influenced by being a long suffering __ets_ fan.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

What about Australia?


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

Another Canadian, here, who would like to see her country included on the poll.


----------



## verityfate (May 3, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> I guess Canada doesn't really exist. We're the Narnia of this poll.


Works for me!


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Philippines - Southeast Asia


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

Lul, Estonia, ergo Eastern Europe.


----------



## laikta (May 3, 2012)

Hong Kong - China.


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

As if Canada is not on here.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

India- Southern Asia.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Texas. Really


----------



## Emily Riddle (Jan 23, 2012)

I accidentally chose Southeast Asia! Anyway, if it is possible to live outside Earth, then I want to live in Pluto. But since that is highly unlikely to happen, I choose Western Europe. Specifically, I want to live in an English countryside because it looks peaceful and nice. And since I like solitude, I think an English countryside is a great place for INFP's (Or any personality type who prefers to live in or like solitude).


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Another Narnian Canadian here. I'm amused by how this poll divides one country into 4 different sections, and then misses the much bigger country all together right next to it. xD


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Colorado. I miss you Pikes Peak.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Wichita, Kansas.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Believe it or not, I'm a Texan, though I have UK citizenship and US citizenship.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm from St.Paul, Minnesota. Moved out to Seattle, Washington last July though.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

South Africa (Sub-Saharan Africa)

I doubt that I am the only one...


----------



## Pralix (May 22, 2012)

You can take the boy out of Jersey, but you can't take the Jersey out of the boy... 
After 4 years, I still don't feel quite at home here in this Ohio Valley. Few more years, perhaps, and I'll be able to head back to my ol' stomping grounds.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

boblikesoup said:


> Lol ya. Already mentioned I forgot Canada (would say NW/NE US)... and messed up Asia a little bit (Japan/Korea)... *think it's pretty good besides that though*


We looking at the same poll?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Is Colorado east, west, or midwest?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Western Europe


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

Northwest USA.


----------



## Evey (Oct 9, 2012)

I was born in the south-U.S., grew up in the E.Coast-U.S., and live in the W.Coast-U.S. now. Talk about relocating lol, i'm just missing the midwest.


----------



## GweNdZ (Oct 11, 2012)

South Africa ^_^


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

South.. Specifically Texas.
Nobody actually thinks I'm from here, though.. Apparently my dislike for country music, those freaking huge buckles, the atrocious mispronunciations.. You get the idea.
Anyway.. Hopefully soon I'll be moving to California, to further my acting/music career.


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

Land of tea & scones for me *adjusts monocle & top hat*


----------



## dancingmoonbaby (Oct 4, 2012)

Western Europe (England)


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

West Coast reporting in.


----------

